# More cool urq/sport q/s1 photos!



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I keep finding some cool shot, and must share them.
Like this urq with 4 wheel steering!

















And it sometimes goes this far in order to get these cars to run right.









Hard at work.









Shiney side down

















This car has a story to tell....









Resotration project for someone whom just won the latest megabucks








Couldn't resist this one!!!









Prototype Sport q shell









Prototype Sport q








Nice.
















The winner!








The guy in the blue shirt is sooo going to get pummeled with rocks.....









S1 engine, 600 HP.









S1 getting Air.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: More cool urq/sport q/s1 photos! (Sepp)*

As always, very nice find Sepp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Me and a friend of mine often wondered how hard it would be to make a 4kq or a ur-Q all wheel steering, I figured it couldn't be that hard, just tedious. I remember seeing that guy begging the Ur-Q to run, goof stuff. That was the pic that was pretty much responsible for me becoming obsessed with these cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

